# How to take Screen Shots on MAC



## myogesh85 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi All 

How to take Screen shots on MAC 10.5.1
I am New to MAC Computers 
Can Any Body Please teach me in Breif about Taking Screen Shots on Windows Key Board and saving it....

Thank you very much:tongue:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

There are a couple of different ways. One way (the way I do it because I can never remember the key combination) is with the app named Grab found in the Utilities folder in the Applications folder. Goto the menu Capture and select what you want to get. The other way os with keyboard shortcuts. To learn what they are, select the Finder, then click on the Help menu and type into the search box "Shortcuts for taking pictures of the screen" and you then will get help topics on it, the 1st one should be the one you need and it will tell you all the key combinations for doing screenshots.


----------



## davidcoxell (Jun 12, 2008)

Try holding down Apple + Shift and then hit 3. You should get a pdf of the desktop on your desktop.


----------



## Log2 (Oct 16, 2008)

Apple shift 3 takes a picture of the whole screen, or you can use apple shift 4, to take a picture of a specific location (The cursor will change, and then you can drag and choose the area)


----------



## hellobob55 (Oct 22, 2008)

BAM!  Watch the video its soo easy to take screen shots on the mac and its a breath of fresh air if you're used to doing it on the PC


----------



## seantobin5 (Jun 2, 2008)

if you want to take a pic of the whole screen, then press: command+shift+3

if you want to take a pic of part of the screen, then press: command+shift+4 and select the part of the screen you want to be taken. all file will be saved onto your desktop as picture 1.png or picture 2.png and so on.

also, why dont you update to 10.5.5? it will make your computer run much smoother and faster.


----------

